# Another Great Cap'n Eddie DIY . . .



## Kevin (Oct 12, 2012)

Got to love the Cap'n. I didn't want to pay $45 for a Elsworth jig so I searched Cap'n Eddies vids and quickly found this . . . . Elsworth type jig for $2 and a little time.


----------



## davidgiul (Oct 12, 2012)

Yea, I like Cap'n Eddie too. I view his videos just to be entertained never mind the wealth of knowledge. He is not some hoity toity wood turner


----------



## BassBlaster (Oct 12, 2012)

Love capt eddie!!

I recently was reading about the skew because I am very intimidated by those tools but really want to learn how to use them. His skew sharpening method was reccomended and after watching the video, I completly agree with his logic. I still havnt ground my skew to his grind yet but thats only because Ive been too lazy to walk out to the garage to the grinder.


----------



## Twig Man (Oct 17, 2012)

Thanks for the post. Im going to make one


----------



## healeydays (Jan 28, 2013)

What did we ever do before the video and Youtube...


----------



## Graybeard (Jan 28, 2013)

What did we ever do without video, You Tube, and the internet? Right on, sometimes I take it all for granted.

Graybeard


----------

